# Conarb Las Vegas again



## cda (Apr 14, 2017)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/at...o-show/ar-BBzQytI?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## conarb (Apr 15, 2017)

CDA:


			
				AP said:
			
		

> County spokesman Erik Pappa said officials found no building code violations at the Bellagio.



What good are codes if they allow this crap?  Another example of an industry buying it's code approvals, and of course it's insulation to satisfy the energy nuts.


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2017)

Than there are the ones that can pay to drag thier house a few feet:::

Lisa D’Andrea, of the East Hampton Town Planning Department, said Simon’s representatives are seeking to make the move permanent by applying for a natural resources special permit with the town, which would allow them to build a foundation in the new spot. The permit could be approved next month if the planning department has no objections to the proposal, which was submitted in January.

http://www.newsday.com/entertainmen...uk-cottage-to-save-it-from-erosion-1.13450275


----------



## Wayne (Apr 16, 2017)

It was certainly the talk of the news here.  Hotel/Casino's are inspected yearly but things happen.  I trust the fire inspectors in Clark County (most of what people know of Las Vegas is actually unincorporated Clark County including the Strip) but there is a lot of political influence and overworked inspectors.

https://www.municode.com/library/NV...odeId=TIT22BUCO_CH22.02BUADCOCLCO_22.02.055MA


----------



## fatboy (Apr 16, 2017)

conarb said:


> CDA:
> 
> 
> What good are codes if they allow this crap?  Another example of an industry buying it's code approvals, and of course it's insulation to satisfy the energy nuts.



And...........how do you know this is a code problem?????


----------



## conarb (Apr 16, 2017)

fatboy said:


> And...........how do you know this is a code problem?????



It's apparently a material approval problem, styrofoam behind stucco?  It should not be allowed for several reasons.


----------



## Msradell (Apr 16, 2017)

Deleted.


----------



## Msradell (Apr 16, 2017)

conarb said:


> It's apparently a material approval problem, styrofoam behind stucco?  It should not be allowed for several reasons.


I certainly agree with that however it is allowed in most places.  I've seen restaurants burned down after somebody threw a cigarette butt into the mulch and the resulting fire started the stucco on fire which burned the restaurant down.  unfortunately code allows it.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 18, 2017)

Right, we shouldn't use combustible materials in construction. Wood should be outlawed along with foam.

That was obviously sarcasm. We need to, and do, regulate where combustible materials are installed. this helps limit damage to the building. So, given that;
1. no one was killed or injured
2. the fire was contained to the point it did not affect the building operations
I think the construction materials were properly specified on this project.

Foam is in most cases is the most cost effective way to meet insulation requirements, especially in steel construction. Outlawing foam will result in significant increases in cost of construction.


----------



## conarb (Apr 18, 2017)

Note that CDA entitled this thread "Las Vegas *Again*", this is one more of a series of Las Vegas fires that involved flammable foam, here is a list *of Las Vegas fires* not all were foam related but I do think high rise buildings should be built with fire-proof materials.  Another problem with foam fires is that burning foam emits toxic gasses, just look at the Rhode Island nightclub fire, the last I heard some were still in iron lungs after inhaling the toxic gasses from the burning foam.


----------



## Wayne (Apr 18, 2017)

The cause:
https://www.reviewjournal.com/local...ay-faulty-light-fixture-caused-bellagio-fire/


----------



## cda (Apr 19, 2017)

Cassell said the material is widely used around the world and that he was not too worried about its flammability.

“Most building materials, when they catch fire, they do burn,” he said.

The Bellagio’s interior was not damaged, and no injuries were reported. Damage was estimated at $450,000.


----------



## steveray (Apr 19, 2017)

cda said:


> The Bellagio’s interior was not damaged, and no injuries were reported. Damage was estimated at $450,000.



Maybe the insurance companies will start disallowing them (foams)....


----------



## cda (Apr 19, 2017)

This got me more than the rest

Cassell said the material is widely used around the world and that he was not too worried about its flammability.


----------



## conarb (Apr 19, 2017)

cda said:


> This got me more than the rest
> 
> Cassell said the material is widely used around the world and that he was not too worried about its flammability.


Yes of course, build with flammable materials and let the buildings catch fire, the sprinklers will put out the fires. 

Something that I found interesting about the Ghost Ship fire was that there was no foam soundproofing, in the series of nightclub fires that we have had there has always been foam soundproofing because the conditions of  (usually cabaret) approval required some form of soundproofing, in the case of the Ghost Ship the city ignored residents' complaints so there was no foam, had there been foam soundproofing that loss of life could have been greater on the order of the Station House fire.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 19, 2017)

Fire Test with interior Foam Insulation


----------

